# Is it odd that I don't feel like I have a purpose in life?



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't know, does anyone ever feel like they have no purpose for being here?

No matter how hard I try, I don't think I've ever come close to what it is that I have to do to feel like I belong. I feel like dead weight most of the time.

Do you ever get that feeling?

I'm sorry if this comes off as wangsty or powerleveling, but I feel I got no where else to ask this.

The mods can delete this if this kind of thread is against the rules.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds like a Deep Thoughts thread.


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes its weird, everyone wakes up in the morning with a plan in mind and goes to bed 100% content that they have accomplished their goals for the day.


----------



## AA 102 (Nov 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Sounds like a Deep Thoughts thread.


Deep thoughts isn't deep enough for this.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Nov 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Sounds like a Deep Thoughts thread.


More of a Spergatory thread imo


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> I feel I got no where else to ask this.



You have no place in your life except a forum that makes fun of mentally ill people to talk about how meaningless your life is?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2016)

OwO What's This? said:


> More of a Spergatory thread imo



Your mom is a spergatory thread.


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 1, 2016)

OwO What's This? said:


> More of a Spergatory thread imo


More of a featured thread imo


----------



## Michel (Nov 1, 2016)

Join the NEET club, we're taking applications.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> You have no place in your life except a forum that makes fun of mentally ill people to talk about how meaningless your life is?


That is true, this is a stupid place for something like this.

Wasn't trying to imply myself a special snowflake or anything like that.

But sometimes I feel like I don't know what it is I'm meant for in life you know.

Now I feel like an edge lord


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> That is true, this is a stupid place for something like this.
> 
> Wasn't trying to imply myself a special snowflake or anything like that.
> 
> ...



Tbh you really shouldn't be sharing your feelings of inadequacy on a forum where we dox trannies and cumsniffing brazillians for making retarded vidya and fapping on submarines


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Tbh you really shouldn't be sharing your feelings of inadequacy on a forum where we dox trannies and cumsniffing brazillians for making exceptional vidya and fapping on submarines


You are right, it is a very stupid idea.

I have no shame though.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> Wasn't trying to imply myself a special snowflake or anything like that.



Nigga for 99% of the past 12,000 years our ancestors were too busy trying to not die to think about what is the purpose of their life, you are just experiencing what Modern life does to a species that is  pretty much the same as when they were still using stone tools.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Nigga for 99% of the past 12,000 years our ancestors were too busy trying to not die to think about what is the purpose of their life, you are just experiencing what Modern life does to a species that is  pretty much the same as when they were still using stone tools.


But surely, there must be a point in most people's lives where they feel like they are doing what they got to do.

Even if it's stupid bullshit no one cares about.

I feel like I was being selfish and dumb though.

I guess I just wanted to be edgy as fuck.

If my purpose in life is shitty internet content I guess I am okay with that.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah, this really isn't the place to post about stuff like this. I understand the urge, but @A Hot Potato , if you're seriously dealing with ennui IRL I would suggest talking to a real-life friend or mentor. Or if you have any friends here on KF you trust to talk to, open a private conversation. Opening yourself up to ridicule isn't going to get your question meaningfully answered.


----------



## Human Institute Director (Nov 1, 2016)

just go and lift weights you fucking faggot


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 1, 2016)

@A Hot Potato

What I was trying to imply was that you are feeling this way because your life is so good, you have the free time to examine your life and think about why is it that you are here, that is something that very few people could've experienced until now because every minute spent thinking was a minute not spent getting firewood or food.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

Slowboat to China said:


> Yeah, this really isn't the place to post about stuff like this. I understand the urge, but @A Hot Potato , if you're seriously dealing with ennui IRL I would suggest talking to a real-life friend or mentor. Or if you have any friends here on KF you trust to talk to, open a private conversation. Opening yourself up to ridicule isn't going to get your question meaningfully answered.


Nah, it's all good.

I was feeling sorry for myself, and I quickly realized I was just being a dramatic tool.

I'll accept the consequences for my actions.



ICametoLurk said:


> @A Hot Potato
> 
> What I was trying to imply was that you are feeling this way because your life is so good, you have the free time to examine your life and think about why is it that you are here, that is something that very few people could've experienced until now because every minute spent thinking was a minute not spent getting firewood or food.


 That is a really beautiful way of looking at it.

I need to look at more things in life through a view like that.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds like the kind of feeling people get if they are not self sufficient and/or useful to society. If you have a job and pay your own bills, maybe do some community work. If you're looking for a higher purpose, maybe start getting into some creative work like writing or art.



Human Institute Director said:


> just go and lift weights you fucking faggot


Also this.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 1, 2016)

Your purpose in life, and the purpose of all of us here, is to kill as many trannies as possible.


----------



## Bork Laser (Nov 1, 2016)

a better question is. If one shits himself....has he really done nothing?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 1, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> a better question is. If one shits himself....has he really done nothing?



If Chris-Chan falls for a Gal-Pal, and no one is around to troll him, is he still a lolcow?


----------



## Human Institute Director (Nov 1, 2016)

Also sort out all the shit in your life by taking the time to assess your projects and whatever you aspire to or need in order to feel fulfilled. Keeping track is important tbh.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2016)

Join the fucking club, asshole.


----------



## LoneCasshew (Nov 1, 2016)

Your purpose in life is whatever you make it. If you feel you don't have a purpose, make one. Give yourself a goal to pursue or something you want to achieve, and then work towards that.


----------



## Michel (Nov 1, 2016)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> If you have a job and pay your own bills,


you're a faggot wageslave.


----------



## Bork Laser (Nov 1, 2016)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> If Chris-Chan falls for a Gal-Pal, and no one is around to troll him, is he still a lolcow?


If @TrippinKahlua has a kid does that make a double anchor baby?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 1, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> If @TrippinKahlua has a kid does that make a double anchor baby?



I believe it makes a harbour.


----------



## LoneCasshew (Nov 1, 2016)

Michel said:


> You're a faggot wageslave.


So what you're saying is that no one will hire you.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

I feel a lot better now that I can see what a fool I've been.

Even if it wasn't through the way I expected to see it happen.

I just want to let you all know that I love you all, and deep down I think you are all wonderful people.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> I love you all


Just post ur dick already faggot.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Just post ur dick already faggot.


Soon.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> Soon.



cut or uncut this is vital


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> cut or uncut this is vital


I'll leave that for you to wonder about.

For now.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> I'll leave that for you to wonder about.



Not if you're posting dick pics you're not


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 1, 2016)

Dick pics now or I halal you


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 1, 2016)

We should organise a mass suicide or something it'll be fun


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Nov 1, 2016)

Just make that cool videogame you were talking about


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> Just make that cool videogame you were talking about


But see, that's the problem.

I feel that's what I gotta do, but I constantly feel like I don't have direction on how to proceed with that.

Like I mean, I try to practice C++ in my spare time, and I do research and some pre production on it.

But I have all these ideas in my head, and I get discouraged because I feel like I can't get enough done fast enough.

So then I start a pity party, which I usually keep to myself.

Today I guess I decided to be a sperg.

Like hell, I don't even know what genre of game it is anymore.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## DumbDosh (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> Do you ever get that feeling?



Nope, I know my purpose in life. I'm an Ideas Guy™.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> But see, that's the problem.
> 
> I feel that's what I gotta do, but I constantly feel like I don't have direction on how to proceed with that.
> 
> ...



Start by making something small, it's what I did.

My first game was basically a two player breakout. If you don't start with something like that, you'll never improve to the point where you can make something really cool.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> Start by making something small, it's what I did.
> 
> My first game was basically a two player breakout. If you don't start with something like that, you'll never improve to the point where you can make something really cool.


I thought about it a bit since last night, and I might try to do something like that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> I don't know, does anyone ever feel like they have no purpose for being here?
> 
> No matter how hard I try, I don't think I've ever come close to what it is that I have to do to feel like I belong. I feel like dead weight most of the time.
> 
> ...


kill yourself my man


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> kill yourself my man


Wouldn't be the first time I've thought about it.

But I always immediately realize it's the pussy way out.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 1, 2016)

I know what my purpose in life is. 

Drink, drugs, and videya. 

I'm happy as hell.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 1, 2016)

He's drinking cold Corona
Feels like he's getting older
Now and noticing how he's finding
Grey hairs left in the shower
Tattoos fade by the hour
And he can't understand these feelings
Why life is getting him down
He used to smile now he frowns
And cries inside
Its been this way for a while
And he can't seem to put things right

When life has been unkind
And you're losing your mind
Look in the mirror afraid of what you'll find
It feels like time's not on your side

He doesn't like to mention
Applying for his pension
So his children don't know he's heading
Into a mid-life crisis
He cant afford the prices for
The new kitchen floor he's buying
He's been a drunk all his life
Two kids, a dog and a wife
He doesn't know
And in the daytime he just sits and watches television shows

When life has been unkind
And you're losing your mind
Look in the mirror afraid of what you'll find
It feels like time's not on your side

Don't know why but somehow
The ones you love you hate now,
You feel down and blue
Look at what you've thrown away
They stood beside you all the way
Now its too late, its too late for you

When life has been unkind
And you're losing your mind
Look in the mirror afraid of what you'll find
It feels like time's not on your side


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 1, 2016)

My purpose in life is to laugh at spastics


----------



## Mark Corrigan (Nov 1, 2016)

It's normal to feel that way when you're 20 (assuming that's your real age). Don't let it get to you, do what you're good at and do it as well as you can.
In a couple of years you'll realise that life, universe et al. have no meaning at all and you'll be OK with that. It's a liberating feeling, really.



Spoiler



Also, go to the gym. Seriously.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Sounds like a Deep Thoughts thread.



lmao move it there


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Nov 1, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> But see, that's the problem.
> 
> I feel that's what I gotta do, but I constantly feel like I don't have direction on how to proceed with that.
> 
> ...


Just make something. Doesn't have to be good, you have to make bad things before you can make good things. And if you have made something, you can always improve it, but you can't improve on nothing. You don't want to be still pondering about the "perfect" game in half a year when you could've made at least one by then if you started today.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Just make something. Doesn't have to be good, you have to make bad things before you can make good things. And if you have made something, you can always improve it, but you can't improve on nothing. You don't want to be still pondering about the "perfect" game in half a year when you could've made at least one by then if you started today.


Fuck it, the next time I am off of work, I am going to do a shitty breakout game.

This was really eye opening.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 1, 2016)

Dear OP: I bring you a porpoise for your life.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 1, 2016)

If you're still having trouble finding a purpose in life, why not join the space pirates? We have everything your heart could desire; Metroids, R&D, the ability to come back after dying over and over again, you name it.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

NARPASSWORD said:


> If you're still having trouble finding a purpose in life, why not join the space pirates? We have everything your heart could desire; Metroids, R&D, the ability to come back after dying over and over again, you name it.


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Marisa Kirisame (Nov 1, 2016)

You're perfect the way you are, Caeldori.


----------



## Michel (Nov 1, 2016)

NARPASSWORD said:


> If you're still having trouble finding a purpose in life, why not join the space pirates? We have everything your heart could desire; Metroids, R&D, the ability to come back after dying over and over again, you name it.


Do you have tubes?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 1, 2016)

Michel said:


> Do you have tubes?







We sure do!


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 1, 2016)

Your purpose in life was to fulfill your role in the prophecy to save humanity and restore balance to the universe. You must go on a quest and speak to the wise elders, and then bring the magical macguffin to the most dangerous dungeon in area 51. There, you must fight the beast that lurks in the shadows. When you slay the monster, God and His angels will all see the error of their ways, and merge heaven and earth into one celestial body. North Korea will crumble, and ISIS will surrender and abolish islam. Go forth on your quest. You ARE the chosen one.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2016)

Cyan said:


> Your purpose in life was to fulfill your role in the prophecy to save humanity and restore balance to the universe. You must go on a quest and speak to the wise elders, and then bring the magical macguffin to the most dangerous dungeon in area 51. There, you must fight the beast that lurks in the shadows. When you slay the monster, God and His angels will all see the error of their ways, and merge heaven and earth into one celestial body. North Korea will crumble, and ISIS will surrender and abolish islam. Go forth on your quest. You ARE the chosen one.


k


----------



## CWCchange (Nov 1, 2016)

Your purpose in life is to be lewd. That is all.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Nov 1, 2016)

You have no goals or purpose. We exist as organisms to further our own genetics and breath Co2, that's our only purpose that nature has intended us. You didn't exist for billions of year and now for approximately 80 years you'll exist and if you don't make the most of that jokes on you faggot you wasted it, you blew it. And you'll stop existing for billions and trillions more years until quantum-mechanics kicks in and the universe resets and you live the same shitty boring ass life over again, you have to bear the same embarrassing moments and live the same crushing depression and you'll never escape from it. Your only bet would be to kill yourself as young as possible but that won't do anybody good and you'll just make the experience worse for the people around you.

So at the end of the day just crack a beer open and jack off or something.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 1, 2016)

My purpose in life is to laugh at autists and liberals. It is not much but you do with what you got.


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not sure if it really doesn't matter or I'm just sold myself on that, as I've come to accept the things I want lost any value to me when I got them and bigger dreams dashed or changed as they became closer to me.

It doesn't much get me down as dark as what I said just said. Instead of driving myself nuts looking for meaning just living life, I feel may show it. So if I find one, I do if not, I'll enjoy the ride aimlessly.


----------



## MehicTUH_92 (Nov 4, 2016)

Your purpose in life is to give me your money. Like all of it. Now.

Get to it or you'll be wasting time that could be spent fulfilling your grand destiny.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 20, 2017)

I used to have this problem too, but then I got over it by just accepting that my life is pointless.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 20, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I used to have this problem too, but then I got over it by just accepting that my life is pointless.


lol nigga this was months ago.

I feel fucking great now.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 20, 2017)

That's good


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 20, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> lol nigga this was months ago.
> 
> I feel fucking great now.


You should kill yourself anyways. But be sure that when you do the police find your body in a comedic/erotic position.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 20, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> You should kill yourself anyways. But be sure that when you do the police will find your body in a comedic/erotic position.


Be well hung, like David Carradine


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 20, 2017)

I call dibs on his corpse's ass.


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 21, 2017)

It simply means you need to get out there and force yourself to do more stuff. It helps determine what you like and what you don't like.


----------



## MrLooks (Feb 21, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> That is true, this is a stupid place for something like this.
> 
> Wasn't trying to imply myself a special snowflake or anything like that.
> 
> ...



Who cares? Don't apologize for yourself. If you want to post the thread post the thread.

I wouldn't be surprised if most people lack a "life purpose". For most people, their purpose appears to be fulfilling wishes, like gathering money to go on vacation next year, or trying to get in with a guy/girl they like, or put down a mortgage on a house of their own. As an aside, I'm pretty sure the Sims games work that way lmao, they got dat dere human happiness algorithm down.

The purpose of life is to get as much enjoyment and happiness from it as possible. You don't need to be or do anything special.


----------



## Positron (Feb 21, 2017)

It's your problem to assume life has a purpose.



Bork Laser said:


> a better question is. If one shits himself....has he really done nothing?


His anal sphincter did something.  And "he" and "his anal sphincter" are two different ontological entities.  So no, _he_ did nothing.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 21, 2017)

your purpose is to archive autistic people and laugh at them.
Now go my son and _SPERG TO THE EXTREME_


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 21, 2017)

You fucking retards.

I posted this gay shit months ago.

Since then, I feel the best I've felt since like 2014.

I'm fine now lol.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 21, 2017)

@A Hot Potato I'm sorry for reviving this thread


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 21, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> @A Hot Potato I'm sorry for reviving this thread


Lol don't be.

Show's how great this community really is, that responses came in even after the fact.

This place is my second home!

But really, for everyone reading this thread, I'm really great now.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 22, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> You fucking exceptional individuals.
> 
> I posted this gay shit months ago.
> 
> ...


Kill self anyways, have friend post pics.


----------



## FunnY (Sep 24, 2017)

The feels in this one tho.

Okay other than saying that I feel ya, man. What I usually do is to try to laugh here and I play my own vidya cause it's fun to be called a nigger as I bump it with extra feels to it.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 24, 2017)

FunnY said:


> The feels in this one tho.
> 
> Okay other than saying that I feel ya, man. What I usually do is to try to laugh here and I play my own vidya cause it's fun to be called a nigger as I bump it with extra feels to it.


Vidya is nice.



Y.V. said:


> You can ask life's purpose, definition, function. You just can't ask for its "meaning", though. "Meaning" is not inherently built into the universe. All you can do in light of this is try and be not so low or hard on yourself; and to find new things to do, and pick up some shit to read about & learn about. You're the one who determines your life's meaning - get to it.
> 
> It's great to hear op is feeling better, but still, this is some useful advice(?) that might be helpful to remember for a later time. Depression is a real bitch.



This is.


I've found my purpose in life is to entertain, through whatever means I deem necessary.

Right now, that's through gaming videos, and I want to release my first album sometime by the end of the year.

I know to most of the people here, that sounds really autistic, but it's what I want in my heart.

tl'dr: Watch my lame shitty youtube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvBRaWP0NV986j909j1l3Fw


----------



## Clownfish (Sep 24, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I don't know, does anyone ever feel like they have no purpose for being here?
> 
> No matter how hard I try, I don't think I've ever come close to what it is that I have to do to feel like I belong. I feel like dead weight most of the time.
> 
> ...


Ive been asking this question for awhile and the best answer I came up with is work on knowing yourself and overcoming yourself.

If you want a more specific and spiritual answer my advice is search for your quiet inner still voice.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 24, 2017)

It always makes me feel warm when this thread resurfaces.

It shows how loving everyone here is.

If anyone here ever needs someone to talk to, I'd be more than happy.


----------



## FunnY (Sep 24, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Vidya is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vidya is amazing. Though just some weeaboo autist myself. I have a shitty YouTube channel myself sorry to be off topic. 

But all and all. Do what makes you happy. And take frequent breaks if things go the way it doesn't work out.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 24, 2017)

Consider traveling or doing something else that's adventurous


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 24, 2017)

Has he killed himself in an erotic yoga accident yet?


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 24, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I don't know, does anyone ever feel like they have no purpose for being here?
> 
> No matter how hard I try, I don't think I've ever come close to what it is that I have to do to feel like I belong. I feel like dead weight most of the time.
> 
> ...



Your first step should be signing out of Kiwi Farms if you're contemplating these things.



Ntwadumela said:


> Consider traveling or doing something else that's adventurous



Like getting a handjob at an Asian massage parlor. Good start?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 24, 2017)

KickyerArsene said:


> Your first step should be signing out of Kiwi Farms if you're contemplating these things.


Check the post date next time.


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 24, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Check the post date next time.



Thread was necro'd. I can still post to your first reply.

I kept my post reply aimed at anyone feeling the same way you did at the time too, if you didn't notice.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 24, 2017)

KickyerArsene said:


> Thread was necro'd. I can still post to your first reply.


Oh, I'm not upset about that.

Just my mindset when I made that post is very different  from my mindset now.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 3, 2017)

lol


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 4, 2017)

Clownfish said:


> If you seriously need meaning in life then maybe I can help.
> 
> Your purpose in life is to over come your self. Self conquest and all that. Find your inner demons and master then them. Once you do that then you go show others how to do the same.
> 
> If you are looking for a more spiritual answer then I suggest meditation. Find the inner still voice within you. Things should become easier after that.


actually his purpose in life is to hang himself


----------



## CabbageMan (Nov 4, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I don't know, does anyone ever feel like they have no purpose for being here?
> 
> No matter how hard I try, I don't think I've ever come close to what it is that I have to do to feel like I belong. I feel like dead weight most of the time.
> 
> ...



So you feel superior to everyone else around you, yet aimless?

Why don't you educate the unwashed masses around you?


----------



## Slumber Crasher (Nov 4, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> It shows how loving everyone here is.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 10, 2017)

Holy shit, it's been a year since I made this thread.

I think I will take the time to spew some garbage.

Yeah, 2017 has been the best year of my life, but not without some shit.

Namely, the pizza incident, and my recent faggotry in the Greer general thread.

I want to take the time to say, yes, both times I was totally thinking "Wow, this will make me one of the cool kids!"

I don't really know why I was thinking that at those times, but I was.

This last week without the Farms as really made me realize what a privilege it is to be part of a community as unique and free as this.

@Null and the community has really cultivated something wondrous here, even if many of us, including myself, jokingly put it down.

I appreciate and thrive off of the many different perspectives and personalities that I get to witness interacting with myself and others.

What this last week has done for me is open my eyes to how much of a faggot I really am, and how much work I still need to do in my life in order to achieve what I want.

I want to someone that people enjoy being around, and I can't  do that if I act like a retard.

So, from this post on, I am getting myself prepared to make 2018 the best year of my life, and I want all of you to witness it.

While I understand that not everyone is emotionally invested in this site, I just want to reiterate something I've said in the past countless times.

You are all very special people to me, and, in a small way, you have helped my life proceed to new places, for the better.

And @Null, I hope that you know that, you will always be an inspiration to me, and I want to let the whole world know that someday.

tl;dr I'm going to try and be less of a fag.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 10, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> tl;dr I'm going to try and be less of a fag.


You already failed.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 10, 2017)

what the everloving FUCK is this spastic shit


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 10, 2017)

The Fool said:


> what the everloving FUCK is this spastic shit


Typical faggortry from me.

Move along, nothing to see here!


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 10, 2017)

As my mother would say, "tough titty". Life has the meaning that you make it have.


----------



## CWCchange (Nov 10, 2017)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> You have no goals or purpose. We exist as organisms to further our own genetics and breath Co2, that's our only purpose that nature has intended us. You didn't exist for billions of year and now for approximately 80 years you'll exist and if you don't make the most of that jokes on you faggot you wasted it, you blew it. And you'll stop existing for billions and trillions more years until quantum-mechanics kicks in and the universe resets and you live the same shitty boring ass life over again, you have to bear the same embarrassing moments and live the same crushing depression and you'll never escape from it. Your only bet would be to kill yourself as young as possible but that won't do anybody good and you'll just make the experience worse for the people around you.
> 
> So at the end of the day just crack a beer open and jack off or something.


Wherever you are, we're still waiting for to show your girldick.


----------

